# ANYONE DOING IVF BELFAST RVH?



## Maureen S. (May 9, 2005)

Hi there,

Wld like to hear from someone from my neck of the woods to have a moan with and share our views!

Maureen S.


----------



## Joolz64 (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi 
Just saw you post and thought I'd just reply and say that I did my treatment in the RVH and now have a beautiful little boy of 20 months.  Dr Boyle looked after me and I was very lucky to get pregnant on my first cycle.  How are you finding it all?  How far on are you in your treatment?  What do think of the set up up there?  I hated the fact you had to go into the maternity unit for treatment and the fact that no-one spoke to you while you were there.  Very strange this whole fertility treatment thing!!


----------



## Maureen S. (May 9, 2005)

Hi Joolz64,

Thanks for your reply, and what a lucky thing you are with a beautiful baby boy after your first attempt-fantastic!. I started out at Origin Belmont Road, with Prof McClure who looked after me from day one.  My Hubby had to go thru painful biopsy for semen samples to see if any good for icsi but unfortunately in poor state, due to vasectomy over 20 years ago. We have been waiting such a long time 2 years to even get on list and before that 18mths consultations etc. and various mix ups plus 3 treatments in 18mths time is marching on.  Our only option now is Donor IVF. We were offered self funded with RVH and accepted as list was shorter at time and the last two were fully private with RVH as self funded no longer available-so getting very expensive. Dr Gillian Williamson is my consultant and Prof McClure is there for scans etc. Although they work between the 2 clinics, it's a strange set up. I hope to start 4th IVF soon as possible, donors are thin on the ground at mo due to new law out in April. I'm a bit paranoid about my age as well as hubby is 14 years older which adds to pressure.  Anyway I'm rambling now.  Wld you try again?  How long were you waitng?

Maureen S.


----------



## Joolz64 (Jun 17, 2005)

Hiya Maureen

Great to hear back from you.  I didn't realise there was anywhere else to do IVF in Belfast except for the RVH!!  Just goes to show how little I know.  I was seeing Dr Tharma who was doing investigative work to try and find out why I wasn't conceiving again.  I had got pregnant naturally after only a couple of months previously, which ended up in me having a miscarriage and being totally devastated and after that, nothing.  Dr Tharma then referred me to Dr Boyle who did a few further tests, but all in all I think I only waited about 3 months to start my cycle.  I think it all happened really quickly because we went privately (I was nearly 39, so too old for NHS funding).  I got 7 eggs at retrieval which disappointed me a bit and then only 3 fertilised and on the day of transfer, only 2 had survived, but it really is quality not quantity I suppose.
I was incredibly lucky to have struck gold first time.  I really don't know how I'd have coped with a failure, especially after spending so much money and there really doesn't seem any rhyme or reason why it works for some people and not others.  I honestly think that because I'd been able to get pregnant before, that's why it worked for me - don't know.
To answer your other question - no, this is my one and only child.  I'm now 41 and diabetic and just feel so very very lucky to have my son.  The pregnancy did put a strain on my diabetes and I just wouldn't push my luck going again.  If I was younger and had more time, maybe I would consider it - but I'm thankful for my lot.
It's strange this whole IVF lark - even though I have my child and am not considering any further treatment, you get addicted to the boards and keeping up to speed with all the other girls and their treatment.  It really is a support system isn't it and it makes you realise you're not on your own.  I don't know about you, but I went into the whole thing very niavely and it really is a rollercoaster of emotions to put your body through.  I'd been on Clomid before I started the IVF and that really did my head in and I was totally neurotic and tearful and so was very nervous about the IVF treatment.  No one else understands what we go through, and it does still seem to be a subject that's hardly talked about here in Northern Ireland - people just don't seem to appreciate what ends we have to go to to achieve a child.
If you don't mind me asking - but what age are you?  Have you had any positives?  Again I hope I'm not being too nosey!!  I don't really know anything about donor sperm in Northern Ireland - but I imagine there would be a shortage as it doesn't seem to be the thing that a Northern Irish man would do..  they're an odd bunch of people.  Do you have to get matched and the like?  What's the new law that's changed things?  Sorry for my ignorance but I am interested to know!  Does it matter what age your hubbie is?  Again excuse my ignorance - that wasn't an issue for us as my hubbie is a few years younger, but as you say it's just putting more pressure on you.
When do you think you will be able to go again?  Sorry, I'm rambling now!!
I'll look forward to hearing back from you.

Take care
Julie


----------



## Maureen S. (May 9, 2005)

Hi Julie,

It's great to chat to you, what a great support this site is, I only found  out about it in May, don't know how I coped before! I am very sorry to hear about your m/c, but you definitely did strike gold first time, well done girl!  To answer your question , I have just turned 38 and have just been submitted to the list again for 4th cycle in a few mths-just received e-mail from Dr Williamson today to confirm.  I have been yearning to have my own family since I was 21 years old, but was never in the right relationship at the time, and now that i've met Mr Right, we have this mountain to climb.  It's hard to watch my own neices and nephews now bring their kids into the world and I havn't got off the starting blocks yet!  I am positive it will happen , but the financial burden is getting greater as we have had to fund every cycle ourselves. I havn't had a positive yet, theres still hope!  As for donor sperm, yes they do ask you to pick out the best donor to suit your colouring etc. The last two were the same person 22 years of age, medical student 6Ft 2'' blond hair and blue eyes. Donors are thin on the ground at moment.  Hubby had biopsy done about 4 years ago, and sample of sperm was ok, but unfortunately the lab did not freez it  and when the time came for our treatment 2 years later the quality of his sample was not good enough for ICSI -we were devastated and felt cheated out of the chance of having our own child together. So this is where we are at now Donor IVF. My last embryo inplants were 1 grade B and 1 grade C. 7 out of 10 fertilised and the best 2 were put back-slightly better than last inplant as they upped my drugs and i produced a lot more embryos.

Forgot to ask you - didi you take any time off work on 2 week wait? How did you look after yourself?  I don't think i relaxed enough!

Speak soon

Maureen


----------



## Joolz64 (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi Maureen

I'm sure you were totally devastated when you couldn't use your hubbie's sperm - why did the lab not freeze it?  Was it a mistake?  

I know how you feel about watching everyone around you getting pregnant.  I was awful, especially when my best friend told me she was pregnant for the second time - I was so awful to her because I was so upset, but like you, I truly believed I would be a Mum one day - and I think that postivity helps.

To answer your question regarding the 2 week wait - I worked a bit from home, nothing too strenuous and I really did take it easy.  I don't think it really matters as you hear some girls go back to work, others lie in bed and some just get pregnant while some others just don't.  I wanted to give myself every chance possible.  I stopped smoking as soon as I'd started treatment and didn't even have one sip of wine (not easy for me!) and generally pottered about the house.  If you can get the time off work - take it - it's such a stressful fortnight and you have to relax as much as you can.

I'm keeping everything crossed for you for your next cycle.  Please let me know how you get on!

Julie


----------



## karenschoices (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi MAUREEN,

Hello from Belfast


Nice to talk to someone from home, I am currently on my 2nd IVF cycle at the Royal Victoria Hospital and my consultand is Dr Williamson. I started nasal spray on sunday 19/6/2005 and due to start jabs on 14/7/2005 were are you at present with your treatment.

karen


----------



## Shi (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi girls!

Can I join in the chat?  I am also at RVH under Dr Williamson and I had my first IVF in April/May which failed.  Am still coming to terms with it.  It is so lovely to hear from people in Northern Ireland.  

Maureen, you have had the most awful time of it.  You are very strong!  I have had 6 IUI's and one IVF and all unsuccessful, never been pregnant, but you really have been through the mill!  I took off work for the whole 3 weeks, but sure nothing happened! 

I am starting my second attempt at end of September but I have decided I will take one week for ec and et and then work the two weeks.  It would only drive me mad again!  I am feeling so negative about the whole thing but I want to have another go.  I am lucky in that I have 2 free goes, but then I will have to pay and I dread being in that position.  I would have to take out a loan and then if it didn't work I would have to be paying off a loan for nothing.  Does that sound selfish?  But we don't have a lot of money and it would put strain on us, when we have tried so hard not to have any debt.

We are both keen on adoption too, but they won't touch us until we have finished IVF.  So we have to wait until I am 37 d/h 38 and then we will have to wait with no guarantees then either, it is at least 2 years to wait.

So many questions, but I am glad to chat to more local people.  I thought RVH was brilliant, definitely have no complaints about them.  They were very good and my treatment went perfectly just not the result I wanted!

Good luck Karen and I would love to keep in touch as you go through this.  So many side effects and stuff.  It is pretty weird the whole experience.

I am off work now for the weekend so I will have a look in on Monday.

Shi


----------



## Maureen S. (May 9, 2005)

Hello RVH girls.........

Hi Julie, just to answer your question ref freezing of hubbies sperm-yes it was an error on their behalf, by the time the next cycle was due it was too late to do anything about it.  We have to look forward. I will most definitely keep you updated when my next cycle begins some time in the Autumn.

Hi Karen, it's great to hear from you, I will keep my fingers crossed for you.  Be positive it will work, as long as you stay strong thru every cycle.  I know it's hard, do your crying and then pick up the pieces and get well enough to cope with the rollercoaster. Keep me updated on your scans etc. It's good to talk.

Shi,

Hope all goes well for you in September it won't be long going in.  I think i should be started ny 4th cycle in around then as well. Dr williamson is my consultant as well she's really nice and everything with treatment seems to go well with me.  I also have dealt with Prof Neil McClure as well.he has done a few of my ec's and hubby's biopsies in the past, his last words to me were ''your making the buns ok, it's just getting them baked in the oven!''.

Keep in touch everybody, speak soon!

Maureen S.


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hello Girls 

I am also at the RVH just had my 7th IVF sadly m/c at 10 weeks i am also under gillan williamson she is wonderful Maureen we r also using donor sperm would love to chat to you girls we could even have a meet up this site is wonderful wishing you all so much luck with your treatments hope to chat soon

love always lilly xx


----------



## wendyf (Mar 22, 2005)

HI

Just wanted to join in I was on waiting lists for RVH 5 years ago but we give up and went to Origin, Belmont Road in 2003 nice to see there are a few of us on here.

Good luck to everyone going through treatment at the minute.

Wendy x


----------



## karenschoices (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Karen here, Sorry I have not been on in a while very busy at work. 

Hi Maureen how are you any word yet when you might be starting your next cycle?

Hi Julie hope you and the baby are doing well its nice to know even when you have been successful you have still keep in touch with this site.

Hi Shi sorry to hear about your unsuccessful cycle any idea when you will be starting again?

Hi Lilly I am sure you are heart broken. Have you discussed have more treatment in the future.?

I had a scan last Monday and follicles progressing OK, due for next scan on Monday 25/7 and hopefully this will be the day I have to take pregynel injection with egg collection hopefully on Wednesday 27/7.

Last time I had IVF I did not take anytime of work in my 2 ww but I am wonderting if i should this time any advise welcome.

We are going away this weekend to relax and get ready for next week.

Love from Karen


----------



## karenschoices (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Wendy,

How are you doing, I missed you of my last reply. Hope everything is well with you and keep in touch.

Karen


----------



## wendyf (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi Karen

When I did my first IVF I continued at work for the 2ww, and went over to England and ended up with BFN.  But then the next time I took it off and got a BFP and this time I was out off work as it went into liquidation so had plenty off rest time and got another BFP.  Dont know if it is related but it seemed to work for me.

Fingers crossed for next week for you.

Wendy x


----------



## karenschoices (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Wendy,

I work in an office and Dr Williamson advises me to go to work as normal. I hear so many stories from other people that have stayed at home and got A BFN so I think I would go nuts in the house on my own for 2 weeks and my better half is going to German for 10 days with work so would be climbing the walls, so I am going to wait and see how I feel.


How is everything going with you and how are you feeling?


Nice to chat to you again.

Karen
xxx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Karen 

Juat wanted to wish you so much luck with your treatment hun please keep us posted i will keep everything crossed for you    

love always lilly xx


----------



## wendyf (Mar 22, 2005)

Karen  


So far everything is going ok but always scared to say.  Still expecting something bad to happen dont think I will start to enjoy this pregnancy until I get past 6/7 months.  Definitely wont be buying anything this time until its here.  

Tell about climbing the walls im sick off looking at mine   none off the family or dh lets me do anything this time and it gets really boring I even miss doing the housework   

Speak to you soon

Hi to everyone else

Wendy x


----------



## wendyf (Mar 22, 2005)

Karen 

Good luck for your scan today

Wendy x


----------



## karenschoices (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Just been for a scan today and everything looking good so far, have about 11 or 12 large folliciles seen by Dr Mcmanus she is really nice. Sceduled for egg collection on Thursday at 10am (cant wait ha ha) so keeping everthing crossed at present. I have been thinking a lot about you all over the weekend hope you are all ok.

I am sure you are very nervous Wendy but keep you chin up everything will be ok this time.

Love  from  Karen


----------



## wendyf (Mar 22, 2005)

Karen

Thats good news, was the EC alright what way do they do it in the Royal?

Will be thinking bout you on Thursday.

Wendy


----------



## karenschoices (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Wendy,

The process for me at the royal is as follows;

Day 21 after LMP started Synarel Nasal spray twice daily - 19/6

Started puregon injections 14/7 starting with 300iu and working down until now on 100iu.

I have to take Pregnyl injection tomorrow at 10pm to be ready for collection on Thursday at 10am.

If everything goes to plan will have to attend on Saturday 30/7 to get the put back when I will start pessaries twice daily.

What way did your treatment work at Origin. I hear so many different ways and am a bit concerned that the Royal do not check your blood levels.

Right back soon

Love 

Karen


----------



## wendyf (Mar 22, 2005)

Karen

Sounds the same, cant find my folder and hard to remember back til 2003.  I remember had to go in alot to get blood took, did they never take your blood?

When I had my EC I took a panic attack when I came out off the room my husband said 'what they do to you'.  ALways said I didnt want to go through EC again.  At least ET is no problem I didnt even feel anything any off the times.

Wendy x


----------



## karenschoices (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Wendy,

As you can see I am not doing very much work today, both cycles of IVF I have not had any blood taken, when I had IUI I had it taken don't know why they do not take it suppose I should ask them really.

Karen


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Karen and Wendy 

Hope all is well with you both i ended up in hospital for a feww days dew to really heavy bleed i hope all is well with you both Karen are you on 2ww hun goodluck all crossed for you wendy keeping everything crossed for you hunny chat soon girls 

love always lilly xxx


----------



## Maureen S. (May 9, 2005)

Hi Lilly,

Sorry for taking so long to answer you, just back from a much needed holiday. Your situation is very similar to mine, do you mind me asking you your age?- You don't have to answer if you don't want to.  I am so sorry to hear about you m/c I'm sure you are devastated, but hey it's going to happen you've already proved that, as long as you can mentally deal with it you'll get there. I have no objections about meeting up it sounds like a great idea, I know a lot of girls want to keep anonymous, I think it's ok as long as it's mutual.
Where r u with treatment at moment?

Maureen S.  xxx


----------



## Maureen S. (May 9, 2005)

Hi Wendy and Karen,

Wendy, hope everything goes well for you -keep resting and let everybody do everything for you!  Keep in touch. PS. I am a neighbour of yours- I live in Dromore.

Karen,

Been on hols just back, still waitng on a date for next treatment.  How are you?  Are you on the 2ww?

Love Maureen S.


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Maureen 

Glad you had a hoilday hun i think we all need one    i have just had my m/c on 16th June so review tomorow at Royal with dr williamson im from co tyrone hun and im 28 well nearly 29   any ? hun i dont mind answering would be lovely to have a meet up look forward to chatting soon 

love always lilly xxx


----------



## Maureen S. (May 9, 2005)

Good Luck for review tomorrow Lilly!

Speak soon,
Maureen S.


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Maureen 

Thank you so much hun will keep you posted 

love always lilly xx


----------



## karenschoices (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Got 8 eggs collected on Thursday, only 5 fertilized and when we went to have the embryo transfer on Sunday only 2 had survived but they were both B8'S so taking it easy and just have to wait. 

Hope you are all OK.

Chat soon

Love Karen


----------



## wendyf (Mar 22, 2005)

HI ALL

Karen - you have plenty of feet up time now, fingers crossed for you.

Lilly - sorry to hear you were in hospital, how r u now?

Maureen - Go anywhere nice on holiday?  Only moved to Anahilt before Christmas last year from Bangor, its nice and quite round here.

Wendy x


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Girls 

Well review went ok no answers to m/c but i have got tablets to stop the bleeding and had alot of bloods done results tomorrow hope there ok 

Wendy hope all is well with you hunny  

Karen goodluck in 2ww hun all crossed for you   

Maureen S.  hope all is well with you hunny  

chat soon girls 

love always lilly xxx


----------



## Maureen S. (May 9, 2005)

Hi girls!

Just getting to answer your question, hubby and I were in Crete- Very Hot!
How's it going with you other girls  xxx  Maureen S.


----------



## wendyf (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi All

Karen - how you getting on in 2ww?

Hows everyone else?

Wendy x


----------



## wendyf (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi All

Just a quick post to see how everyone has been?

Wendy x


----------

